# Coke Injection



## buckeye024 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey all, I'm smoking a couple butts this weekend. I wanted to try something a little different than an applejuice injection with Jeff's rub. Has anyone tried injecting with Coca-Cola?


----------



## budking (Sep 2, 2010)

I did it once with Cherry Coke and another time with Dr. Pepper.  They came out great, I spritzed them as well with Dr. Pepper and some added spices.  I haven't tried Jeffs Rub before with this kind of injection, but I bet they come out good.

Best of luck if you go for it.


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2010)

I use Coke all the time mixed with a little bourbon and apple juice. I inject it and use it for spritzing. Works great.


----------



## buckeye024 (Sep 5, 2010)

I tried the Coca-cola injection on 2 butts this weekend. I normally do not do any injection, but I tried the coke injection on these. I have to say, I couldn't taste any difference at all, subtle or not. By the way, the pulled pork, after I added SoFlaQuers finishing sauce, was still delicious, so I was not disappointed.


----------

